# 

## hevenz

!     .   .    , ,    ,       ,         ,   .  ,      :

1.  .     :



> (   ),    ,   ,  .                .


      "*"  "*"  .    ,    ,   .      .      ,        46 ?

2.  ,      ,                   ?

3. ,      (    ).  ?

4.         ,  ,     ,       .   ,     .     ?

5.     .         (, ),     ?

6.     .     "  "? 46    ?

----------


## Larik

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...F0%E0%F6%E8%FF

----------


## hevenz

Larik,            :Smilie:

----------


## hevenz

1    :     ,      .      " " ""     .

2  .     ?

4  .   .

  5  6    .

 !

----------


## Maxlok

> 5.     .         (, ),     ?





> .     "  "? 46    ?


 46    .

----------


## Larik

2. ,   .
6.      46.

----------


## Mery*

> 1    :     ,      .      " " ""     .


     ?    .    __   .

----------


## AVK

:Big Grin:   -       ,     ,      -     :Stick Out Tongue:  

1.    -       -   .  ,    - .               ( ,    -   46   )        .        "   _______.   .. 22  2007. (_______ -    ,  .. -   ...,   -     ).               , ..     1,   2  ..
2.          - 400 .   -
3.    ,              .
4.     .      -     ,      -       .
5.,         -     ? (     -         -      ,           -  .
6.    :       --  .

  :
  ,      -   :Big Grin:  
 :
1.      (       )
   "    --- .   .. 22  2007 .    .                "" 
2.           . -             ,      (     )
3.       (   )              ,      . (     )
4.      (       )      ,           .

    -     ....  :Big Grin:  
    -     -     :Big Grin:  
 -    -    :Stick Out Tongue: 

   .....    .....

----------


## hevenz

AVK,  !  !

 :Smilie:

----------


## AVK

.   -

----------


## .

*AVK*,    :Big Grin:      FAQ    :Smilie:

----------

,  AVK        !     ?      ,       ?        - "          . -             ,      (     )"?  ,    ,   ! ,    .

----------


## AVK

!
    ,     -   .
.

----------

AVK    ,   .         ,     ? 
1     .? (      !)
2          ? (     ) ?
3        ?
4        ?

----------

.       ?

----------


## .

1. .
2.  ,        .       .
3.  
4.        ?  ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

,    ,   ,              :Smilie: .           ?     .   ?         ,       ,      ?     ? (    ?)

----------


## .

> ,


  ?        .      . http://forum.klerk.ru/forumdisplay.php?f=22,        .     http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=101381

----------


## AVK

,         (    )     (  ).

             ,          (   1  25 ,           1   30 ),    1  25  2007         2007 .       -       (    ,   46 ),             ,     2007       -                   ( ,      )   ,    .            ,            (   ,      ).

      1   1      .

    (    )	


        , . , .33,   ,     -    (   312  ,   .
    :
, , .   .

        ,    -     .     -      .

     7           1 
    09  2006.  -3-09/778
  -09-1

   -        : ,     ,         (        ).         .


   -          .
               ,    ,        ,  ,       ,             (   ),     .        .         -   ,   , ,   -.           -       -     ,         -    -         -      ......

,            ....... :Big Grin:

----------


## AVK

> ,    ,   ,             .           ?     .   ?         ,       ,      ?     ? (    ?)


 .
          ..
    .. -       .
     -    (    ),             (     ).                       ,      .

    ?

----------

.  -   .    ,    . 



> ..
>     .. -       .


      ?   ,     ,     ?
  ,  " ",      .

----------


## .

> 


 - ,     .    ,      . 



> ,     ,


  .    ,    ,     ,   .

----------

46 .      6%,     . ,       6%?       ?

----------


## Vvitek

,      ,  ???
 ,   ???

----------


## hevenz

,       .           .

Vvitek,    .        ,       :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Vvitek

[QUOTE=hevenz;51227343

Vvitek,    .        ,       :Smilie:   :Smilie: [/QUOTE]

         -  -  -   ...

----------

.  :          ...?

----------


## Mery*

> .  :          ...?


 ,   ().

----------

!   ,  ,         ,   ?  !!!)))

----------


## .

,            :Wink:           ? http://forum.klerk.ru/forumdisplay.php?f=22        ,    .

----------


## nova88

"  " .    ?

----------


## nova88

,     -        (..  ,     )     :
50.30 -   ,    
52.61.2 -  ,       ( ,  )

 - ?

----------


## Mery*

> "  " .


 


> 50.30 -   ,    
> 52.61.2 -  ,       ( ,  )

----------


## nova88

:
  -  
   - .
 -

----------


## Mery*

,  .    )).

----------


## nova88

:
1.          ,       ,       
2.   
3.       ,     15%

----------


## Mery*

1. 
2. 
3. ,

----------


## nova88

:Smilie:

----------


## nova88

,      ...         ...

 !

----------


## dr_oplet

,       46.

   ,                .

  --     .       :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ...

----------


## LELYA_ODINOKOVA

,   -   -,              -    .       :
52.48.34                 ,       ,       ,  
52.6         
52.61       
52.61.1   () 
52.61.2  ,       ( ,  )
  ,  -  ?
 ,     ,         -....(((
 ,     ""    ,      ?

----------


## LELYA_ODINOKOVA

-   - ?

----------


## nova88

> ,   -   -,              -    .       :
> 52.48.34                 ,       ,       ,  
> 52.6         
> 52.61       
> 52.61.1   () 
> 52.61.2  ,       ( ,  )
>   ,  -  ?
>  ,     ,         -....(((
>  ,     ""    ,      ?


    52.61  52.61.1  52.61.2....   52.61 ...

----------


## .

> 52.61

----------


## .

?    52.6?

----------


## .

,          .          .   ? ,

----------

...        .

----------


## .

..     .        ? ? - 46.

----------


## .

,        .       .  :Frown:

----------


## freshmaker

, , ,.

----------


## Baunti

? 46 ?

----------

> ? 46 ?

----------

.     46  .

----------


## Baunti

-  ?=/

----------

. (  46  .) 
 7733506810   773301001
 40101810800000010041	
 1    
  044583001    45283593000
 18210807010011000110

----------


## Baunti

:Smilie:

----------


## Vasya83

!!!      ?      ..   ?

----------


## .

*Vasya83*,    .           :Embarrassment: 
   ,

----------

,       .
 :
    - 46231501000
    - 46231513000
    - 46231565000
    - 46231567000
    - 46231570000
    - 46231573000
    - 46411000000
    - 46441000000

        - 46231501000
 140005, . , . , .6 ,     . 
,  ?

----------



----------

, , .
  .
   21001
    17   																																																																																													5027																													
(  )																																																																																													     ()

     5027
               . 
   ?

----------

.

----------

?
    .

----------


## ab2093

> ?
>     .


   ,         ....

----------

> ?
>     .


   ,   .
 .

----------

,       50091 
http://www.r50.nalog.ru/document.php...433&topic=rt50 (     )
  ,     , ,    5 .
,       ??  :Frown:

----------

,  	  						
 "
  ,  .."       ?

----------


## 3

. 
 . 1.   . . ,          ,       (   ) ,    .         ? 
2.  .         46 .    .    4  , .  2-  3-   . .

----------


## freshmaker

> . 
>  . 1.   . . ,          ,       (   ) ,    .         ? 
> 2.  .         46 .    .    4  , .  2-  3-   . .


1.  .   .
2.

----------


## 3

. 
     .      ().   .  , .    10  .

----------

> .


  (, )  ?

----------


## 3

> (, )  ?


.   ?

----------

! :Smilie: 
  "",    .(    ?) :Smilie:

----------


## 3

. 
  . 1.   ,      ,   .   (  )      ?
 2.    ,   .      (,  46)  .  -  .    46,  - 7746. ? .

----------

> .   (  )      ?


 !  :Wow: 
 !  :Wow: 
  !



> 2.    ,   .      (,  46)  .  -  .    46,  - 7746. ? .


 . http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=258088 ...

----------

> ! 
>  ! 
>   !...


   .  ?    ,    .         - .

----------


## .

,      :Smilie:

----------


## 3

,  ,    ?    -"  ".   ?

----------


## .

?

----------


## 3

.   ...    .

----------

> -"  ".   ?


  ,   ""  .    ,   .



> .


  . .    .   -    . :Smilie:

----------


## lov82

(-46).     ( - 60.24).    ,   :
1.      ,          3-  .  ?  
2.  ,     ?      ?     .       .
3.      .21001.    ,         ,        .  ,       ,   ,    ..,       *,     ?

----------

> 1.      ,          3-  .  ?


.   "   3  ".



> 2.  ,     ?      ?     .       .


.



> *,     ?


   ?

----------


## lov82

**,    



> ?


 _2, 10, 11, 12_  _.21001_.   ,      ,      ().   ,   ,     ,      ?      .    .

----------


## 3

> . .    .   -    .


 ,   . .

----------

> .    .


 !

----------


## 3

.             ?          - ? .

----------

> .             ?          - ? .


    :
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=101381
     :
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=260242
    ,  !

----------


## 3

: 
               ,           . ,       ,          (  ,   ). 
       -       . 
 :1.   ?, 2. "          ..."  -   ()    ? .

----------


## .

1.  .   .  ,             
2.    24.07.1998 N 125-
(.  23.07.2008)
"           "

   22.12.2005 N 179-
( .  25.11.2008)
"                2006 " (    )


    18.12.2006 N 857
"         "

----------


## AEA 81

2    :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

,      ,

----------


## AEA 81

??-   .      ??

----------


## .

,

----------

,         ,     (   ) +

----------


## Gold-Fish

, , :     ,   " "    ""    ,    .   -     ?
     ?

----------


## .

.     ,

----------


## Gold-Fish

!    !

----------


## Feminka

**,    .




> :-)

----------

, 
   ,       !
     ,      ( )   ,      ? 
  ,         ,          . 
 ,            ,   ?            :-). .

----------


## Larik

.    .

----------


## Larik

**,      ?

----------


## .

:Smilie:   :Wink: 
**,   .

----------


## .

,   *Femink*  15.11   15.16 
,   :slujeb:  
 :Big Grin:

----------

!

(. -6,  )

1.     46. 
          . ,   .                 ?  46-    ?         ?

2.          ,        (  )?  ,   : /  ?

/   .   .

3.   -  ,    ?

(        )

 .

----------


## .

1.  .        
2. ...   .      .       ,           
3.

----------

.   .  ,  !

1.  ,    , ,       ?

2.            ?      ?     ?

----------


## .

1. 
2. .

----------

))            ,      ((

----------


## alex-msk

**, -,  .   , -      .    :Big Grin: 
  - ,    -   .   .

----------


## Inekey

!     ,              3     " ,     03 "     ,  4-  ( )     3-         .         46, .  - ?

----------


## alex-msk

*Inekey*, "  ,  "!
    ( )    ?

----------


## Inekey

,   .         ,      3-.    -         ?

----------


## alex-msk

*Inekey*,  ,  ,          ()  .
  ,   
    .

----------


## Inekey

.     : "   05 "   .              .  ,           ,        ?    +     4?

----------


## alex-msk

*Inekey*,   ,            .
          ( ),    "".   .  ...         :Smilie:

----------


## Inekey

.  , alex-msk !!!         ( ),   . :-))))

----------


## alex-msk

*Inekey*,   - !  :Smilie:

----------


## Inekey

.     ...              ???        -?
 !

----------

.
       .
  .      ,   ,        .   ?      .
       (           )? ,          ?   -       ?      .

----------


## .

,        .       
  ,      .        .
  ,   ,    5-        .

----------

,   .     ?         ?        ?
(,       !)

----------


## .

?  ,      ?     ,     .     ,       .

----------

.
   :     - ,   -  ( ).      ?   .      ?   ,      ?

----------

,     "  , ".   ,      ,   ...

----------


## .

. -        :Wink: 
  -       ,    ,

----------


## 33

,    ,   6 .       ?       .
 :     .     ,   ,   .

----------


## AVK

,      ,    ,     .   -    -         ,       (,    )         ,      50%

----------


## .

*AVK*,    ,          -  .

----------

> *AVK*,    ,          -  .


       -?

----------


## 33

!         ??   .((            ?

----------


## Baunti

,                     ?

----------


## Baunti

=/    ?

----------


## .

,       ???

----------


## Baunti

,     ...

----------


## .

?    .        ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Baunti

?=///

----------


## Baunti

,  ((((

----------


## Baunti

,        ...

----------


## .

?  ,     ?   :Embarrassment:          ,    -

----------


## alex-msk

*.*,    - ...    -   -        :Wink: 

*Baunti*,     -     ,     -    .    .   - 800      ,        - ,      :Wink:

----------


## Baunti

?      ?         ...

----------


## alex-msk

*Baunti*,          
    ,

----------


## .

*alex-msk*,    ,  ,           :Embarrassment: 
          .     ,   -   ?

----------


## Baunti

,        ?   ?

----------


## Baunti

:yes:     )

----------


## ˸

> ,        ?   ?


     -

----------


## .

*Baunti*,     ,    ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Baunti

)   )

----------


## alex-msk

*.*,     -!  :Smilie:

----------


## .

!       -    :Smilie:

----------

, ,            ( 21001)

1.  9.5 " "      : "       .   " (   ,     )

2.          10 .  ,   9        ,     ? (    ,     ?)

 :Smilie:

----------


## .

1.    ,    .

----------


## AVK

2.   -    ()

----------


## 222

.
1)       ,       ?
2)     ,  ?

----------

. , ,   . 
  ?    .
.

----------


## LEA81

> . , ,   . 
>   ?    .
> .


    ... 
-  21001;
-     - 800;
-  ; 
-  - ;
-  ;
-  ,    .

----------

.           ?    .    27.07.2010 N 227  ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## rumsasa

)
,           (.):
1)   .  (   46  . )  
2)    46  .

   ?

----------


## .

.    ,    ))
, ,

----------


## rumsasa

!   :yes:

----------

